# Cichlid Lake Salt, yes or no?



## kkmcpowell (May 20, 2019)

I'm sorry if this has already been discussed here, but I was thinking about buying a bottle of Seachem Cichlid Lake Salt. My water is in great shape and I'm not having issues, I'm just curious if this is something that will make my cichlids healthier or is it something that's used to "fix" issues with the water or fish. Thanks in advance for your feedback and thoughts!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm on the side of keep it simple / if it isn't broke, don't fix it.

Care to provide details on your "Great Shape" water? pH, hardness levels. etc? That will allow folks to have meaningful input. That said, if your parameters are consistent and reasonable, there is likely no need to add salt.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Plus one.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

As said above, don't add unless you know your water needs the added compounds & minerals. Most public water supplies in the States are fine in this regard. If in doubt have your water tested. I use Seachem Cichlid Lake Salt with every weekly water change but this is because my municipal water comes from a desalination plant and is basically r/o water.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Even better to test it yourself. Post your results for pH and KH.


----------



## kkmcpowell (May 20, 2019)

I get water from a well and use the API freshwater master test kit. I have crushed coral substrate. My ph is 7.6, high range ph is around 8.2, ammonia is 0, nitrite is 0, and nitrate is 35 to 40.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do a 50% water change now and again tomorrow to get your nitrate down to 10. Do you have nitrate from the tap?

Just use the high range pH tester. If it stays steady at 8.2 you definitely don't want to add anything.


----------



## kkmcpowell (May 20, 2019)

Thanks DJRansome!


----------

